# smoked lake trout/whitefish w qview



## erain (Feb 21, 2010)

fish from fishing trip to canada last w/e, some lake trout...


closeup showing the fat in between the flakes which makes this a most desirable smoking fish


a couple whitefish


another closeup of the flesh... you wont see this in walleyes or pike etc... only in the salmon family. which is why they are the best fish for smoking.


cut the fillets in pieces, i have a few people i need to give a piece to and i need to break it down from whole fillets so it makes it easier to divy up.


the brine dry ingredients,pickling salt,brwn sugar, and garlic salt.


put the fish pieces in brine and let soak for 24 hours, gave them a 6 hour fresh water soak. 

i saved one slab of whitefish, and one of laker and just for the heck of it decided to try some with T/Q.


also some garlic/herb powder and a lil cajun seasoning. wrapped in saran wrap and let set in fridge for 8 hours.


fish outta brine and soaked, slabs soaked and seasoned, blotted dry with paper towels and into these big cookie sheet sized pans. set out on back of my toneau cover on pickup to allow pellicle to form


last minute decision to cut the cured slabs up, so i can taste and get 5 other opinions


just before putting brined fish in smoker i like to add a tad of brown sugar to the meat. it sort of starts to melt, work it around so evenly covered.


smoked over sugar maple @aprox 200 deg til just flakes at thickest portion. whitefish on left, lake trout on right.


thks for cking my pics.


----------



## treegje (Feb 21, 2010)

Man that all looks great...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






for catching and smoking the beautiful fish


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 21, 2010)

Beautiful Erain, they look perfect! I don't suppose I'm on that list of peoples am I? LOL


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks great Erain !
Thanks for showing.

Points to you from PA.---->
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver


----------



## bill in mn (Feb 21, 2010)

Those look great.I like whitefish but not much of a lake trout fan.The brother in-law has been up on Mille Lacs and getting a limit of whitefish and we have been smoking them at a buds house.He has an electric puck smoker and can keep the lower temps.They sure don't look as good as yours,very nice.


----------



## bassman (Feb 21, 2010)

Excellent!  Lots of good Omega 3 going on there.


----------



## rdknb (Feb 21, 2010)

That looks great, my next smoke is going to be fish , so I am reading all I can


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 21, 2010)

nice job on those fish cuts erain.


----------



## thunderdome (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks fantastic. Great post


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 21, 2010)

Looking good. I have never had lake trout.


----------



## dubmike (Feb 21, 2010)

those look really good, nice job on them.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks great Erain.


----------



## ronp (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice looking fish there.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 22, 2010)

Excellent smoke, the fish looks just great. Points tp you my friend.


----------



## waysideranch (Feb 22, 2010)

Great looking smoke E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 22, 2010)

Great looking Trout...


----------



## ezmoney (Feb 22, 2010)

Excellent work!


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 22, 2010)

Man oh Man there Erain that looks fabulous and really yummO too.


----------



## miamirick (Feb 23, 2010)

those fish look great, did you spritz em during the smoke and what was time?  two hours?


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 23, 2010)

They look great!  Smoked lake trout is delicious, never had smoked whitefish though.


----------



## hhookk (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow that looks good.


----------



## guppyii (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm droolin. I wish Walleye was as good as those. I've traded guys walters for whities on the Saginaw Bay a few times this winter.. Can't beat em, even with a sharp stick. That looks like a great job. I guess I'm gonna have to get the Gup out of storage clean her up and head out for some 'greasers' off of Port Austin in Lake Huron here pretty soon. Thanks for makin my wife made at me cause I'm out fishin again,,lol.


----------



## flyfishjeep (Apr 11, 2010)

What a good way to get some good grub on the smoker.  Fishing trip to Canada and then some great slabs to hit the smoker!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





How did everyone like the fish?  I'm always available to give my opinion.  I will be back in MN on May 1st. for a wedding.


----------



## steve56 (Apr 11, 2010)

looks amazing. No lake trout here in the city. Great Job


----------



## got14u (Apr 11, 2010)

How did this get by me....way to go erin !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




and wheres the pics of the whole fishes...they looked like they were good size for sure.


----------

